# help with visa options



## jabber (May 24, 2010)

i am considering a move to canada but i dont know if i am elegible.
i left school just before i was to sit my secondary school exams to work in a kitchen company.
that was 30 years ago,but in that time i have gained work experience as a cabinetmaker/joiner/carpenter.
i have also worked as a production manager a site manager and a contracts manager for kitchen and shopfitting companies.
my question is would i be able to apply for a visa on work experience only.
i am 45 by the way.
i would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

From what i have seen only time served with paper qualifications count but no doubt there will be people on here with more insight than me if you check the immigration website there are a list of 38 employments sought, like you I am qualified by experience in mangaement roles but havnt a certificate to my name, we are moving with my wifes qualifications and are just waiting for our visas . best of luck.


----------



## jabber (May 24, 2010)

patient man said:


> From what i have seen only time served with paper qualifications count but no doubt there will be people on here with more insight than me if you check the immigration website there are a list of 38 employments sought, like you I am qualified by experience in mangaement roles but havnt a certificate to my name, we are moving with my wifes qualifications and are just waiting for our visas . best of luck.


cheers just thought i would ask.
you never know maybe someone on here as you said might have more info.


----------

